# NEW Speed limit in Spain for Motorhomes???



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Just picke up some info which I would like to check out

Speed limits in Spain for MH's of 90km/h

Also on same was some that I knew about - limit of 10% for bike racks - & flourescent gillets + 2 warning triangles A pair of spare glasses 2 if you wear contact lenses A first aid kit


----------



## 94583 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

yes this is correct MH s are considred as trucks

90 km on motorway and less on other roads
not sure how much

i must confess I drive at my usual 110 but watch my mirrors


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*motorhome regs in spain*

hi, just found your info about spanish regs could you let us know web site you found this on, we've been looking & can't find anything out ROSMIC


----------

